# Sticky  Orange Oil for Insect Control



## RavensGryf

Orange Oil (D-limonene) is the best organic (and effective) way to safely rid of insects in the home and around pets including birds. I've used a certain Orange Oil natural pesticide called Orange Guard Orange Guard, Inc. All Natural Insecticide and repellent that is only made and distributed locally, but I'm thinking there are similar products available in many parts of the world now? The termite extermination companies are now regularly using this. That speaks volumes for the safety and effectiveness.

D-limonene products leave a pleasant orange scent. It is non-aerosol so it doesn't fill the air. It is slightly oily, but the residue wipes up easily. A couple years ago, we had ant infestation, and unfortunately went into the room with the birds. A ton of ants were all over my parrot's cage, in his food, grate and all. Besides washing his food bowl, I killed the swarm of ants with Orange Guard on Raven's cage. Of course Raven was removed from his cage, and all traces of product was wiped thoroughly off. NO harm to my birds! And... no more ants.

Read the link below and it will tell you how it not only kills insects, but eradicates the pheromone trail for new colonies to take hold. In the hot months we have flies that get into the house (yuck) and this stuff is great. Kills them on contact. It's a Godsend to have a product that is this effective AND just as importantly, that I can have peace of mind using right around my birds.

WHAT IS ORANGE OIL PEST CONTROL? - Earth's Best Natural Pest Management


----------

